
Why I'm excited about Crystal in 2018 - sam0x17
https://medium.com/@DuroSoft/why-crystal-is-the-most-promising-programming-language-of-2018-aad669d8344f
======
Cieplak
Haskell checks all those boxes, plus it’s been around for 28 years. Yes, I am
a fanboy. That said, it’s a hard language to learn.

Seems like there’s a mass migration away from Ruby for performance reasons,
with people flocking to languages with familiar syntax, e.g., Elixir, Crystal,
even though there are very different language semantics.

~~~
sam0x17
I never realized Haskell was compiled. Checking it out!!

------
bsaul
The post is good enough to get me interested in the language, but it seriously
lacks a "current limitations / issues" section to be really great.

~~~
sam0x17
Yes, lack of true parallelism is my one gripe, though they are planning on
adding that post 1.0 from what I understand. I think I'll add a limitations
section like you suggested.

------
sam0x17
All of that said, guys, there are plenty of popular languages right now that
don't have true parallelism. Also if you really need parallelism you could do
threading in C and link against it, so I don't know if lack of out-of-the-box
parallelism really qualifies as a severe limitation per say. I will definitely
add a section about this however.

------
rurban
Crystal is good, but still has serious limitations. When I look at the feature
list I would rather recommend Pony which does have multi-core support, and is
safe to do so. It's also a tad faster than Crystal.

------
meh2frdf
Do does the green thread model support multiple cores?

If not, then that’s a major thing that should be declared upfront.

